# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Coloration syntaxique sur le forum

## Anomaly

Bonsoir  tous  ::D: 

La coloration syntaxique du code vient d'tre mise en place sur le forum.  ::aie:: 

Les langages supports sont, pour le moment : C, C++, C#, JAVA, ASP, PHP, HTML, CSS, XML, DELPHI, PASCAL, JAVASCRIPT, PERL, PYTHON, VB, VB.NET, VBA et SQL.

La coloration est automatiquement active dans les forums correspondants,  l'exception des forums DotNet (o C# et VB.NET sont mlangs) et HTML / CSS (o les deux sont aussi mlangs).

Il est possible, dans tous les cas, de choisir manuellement le langage pour la colorisation avec la syntaxe [code=LANG], LANG tant remplac par les codes donnes plus hauts.  ::): 

Dans le cas o vous souhaiteriez dsactiver ponctuellement la coloration syntaxique dans un forum o elle est active par dfaut, utilisez la syntaxe [code=X].

La coloration prsente actuellement un inconvnient : si vous copiez, depuis Firefox, un code color depuis le forum vers un diteur quelconque, les sauts de ligne disparaissent. Internet Explorer n'a pas ce problme. Pour copier du code depuis le forum avec Firefox, le mieux est donc de cliquer sur "Citer" le message, puis de copier le code depuis la fentre d'dition (en vitant de valider par erreur).

N'hsitez pas  poster  la suite pour signaler des problmes.  ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

C'est une avance majeure qu'on attendais depuis longtemps, devenue ralit grce  Anomaly  ::ave:: 

 ::lahola::

----------


## NoisetteProd

Bravo Anomaly  ::ave::

----------


## gorgonite

::bravo::  


 ::lahola::  pour Anomaly


y a pas bash  ::triste::   ::lol::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Super  ::mrgreen::  
Merci Ano  :;):  
 ::king::

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

::merci::

----------


## Mdinoc

Super.

Par contre, les commentaires en gris, a fait un peu bizarre et a se dtache mal sur le fond bleu...
Des commentaires en vert sombre (couleur par dfaut de Visual) ne seraient-ils pas mieux ?

----------


## Franck.H

::hola::  


Juste un petit soucis, dans le forum C, j'ai pu voir que les chanes de caractres sont englobes dans des simples quotes au lieu de doubles  ::aie::

----------


## Yogui

> Juste un petit soucis, dans le forum C, j'ai pu voir que les chanes de caractres sont englobes dans des simples quotes au lieu de doubles


 Salut

Normalement, cela vient d'tre corrig.

Un grand  ::merci::   Anomaly pour cette mise  jour qui nous simplifiera la vie  tous !

----------


## Franck.H

> Normalement, cela vient d'tre corrig.


Ca mrite une  ::lahola::

----------


## sjrd

Un tout grand BRAVO  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

Bravo Anomaly !
 ::bravo::

----------


## Erwy

merci  ::D:

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

J'ai dj flicit Ano. Je reviens pour un petit soucis (?)

Au niveau du forum Access, quel est le code prvu ?

Parce que la coloration ne donne pas grand chose...
Voil un exemple vu aujourd'hui sur le forum access.
Le Set devient SET crit en bleu.
Le If devient IF crit en bleu.
Les Dim, Then, type de variables et autres ne sont pas colors.
Ce serait plutt la coloration du SQL qui se met.
Le problme est que dans les modules Access : le code SQL n'est pas color : seul le code VBA l'es.

Que faire ??  ::?:  

(Je ritre tout de mme mes flicitations  ::D:  )

----------


## Anomaly

C'est exact : j'ai mis la coloration SQL pour Access. Je n'avais pas pens sur le moment qu'il y avait du VBA.

Alors on a ici deux possibilits :
- Soit je change la coloration par dfaut du forum Access et ses sous-forums en style "VB" mais dans ce cas le code SQL ne sera pas bien color (mais on peut prciser [code=sql] pour choisir la coloration SQL mme si la coloration VBA est par dfaut)
- Soit je dsactive totalement la coloration automatique sur Access et pour chaque code, on prcise si on veut VBA [code=vb] ou SQL [code=sql]

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Nous avons ces types de cas :

Comme je l'ai dit, du code SQL dans du VBA


```

```

Dans ce cas l le SQL est interprt comme une chaine.

Ensuite il y a le cas SQL pur.
L'auteur ne va pas forcment poster sur le forum SQL vu que ce qu'il veut faire en SQL tournera sur Access donc il poste sur le forum Access son code SQL... et la plupart du temps : il n'y a que a.

Le dernier cas : Que du VBA dans le code.

Il faudrait sonder l'quipe (et les membres qui frquentent le forum).

----------


## Anomaly

Le code VBA qui comprend du SQL dans une chane est pour moi du code VBA tout court, puisque le contenu d'une chane sera toujours color comme tant une chane, sans interprtation de son contenu.

Il faut donc voir, dans ces forums, la proportion de code VBA par rapport  du code SQL pur. S'il y a une grande majorit de l'un, il faudra mettre ce langage comme coloration par dfaut et l'autre s'activera avec la balise.

S'ils sont relativement proches (genre 60% de l'un et 40% de l'autre), alors on devra dsactiver la coloration automatique et exiger une slection manuelle.

Ceci dit, du SQL color comme si c'tait du VBA est srement moins choquant que du VBA color comme si c'tait du SQL. C'est pourquoi je serai enclin  changer la coloration par dfaut du forum Access et ses descendants en VBA.

----------


## Yogui

Salut

Si je puis me permettre, peut-tr que les sujets "exclusivement SQL" devraient tre modrs (comprendre : dplacs vers le forum appropri) ? Cela simplifierait ce dilemne.
Je dis a, j'ai peut-tre tort...

----------


## sovo

Je veux dire Bravo, mais je crois que ce ne sera pas asser suffisant. 1000 merci a AnomalY. car cette coloration va vraiment simplifier la vie et la lecture du code.

une fois de plus  ::merci::  et  ::lahola::  pout AnomalY

----------


## 5:35pm

Bravo anomaly!
je crois pas avoir deja vu quelque chose de tel sur un forum de prog 
Merci!

----------


## zyongh

Quel plaisir pour les yeux.
Merci Anomaly. On va pouvoir aider les autres encore plus rapidement.

----------


## Webman

Un grand bravo et merci Ano  ::ccool::

----------


## le y@m's

::bravo::  et    ::merci::

----------


## trotters213

1000 merci  Anomaly  ::lahola:: 

[EDIT] Dans le forum HTML / CSS la coloration du CSS a un lger souci (le colorateur n'aime pas les chiffres dcimaux si on leur colle l'unit :

```

```

----------


## Theocourant

Un grand bravo  Anomaly et un grand  ::merci::  pour ce fantastique bon en avant vers une meilleure comprhension des codes.

Tho

----------


## cladsam

::merci::  et  ::lahola::   c'est super tous ces efforts que vous faites pour nous faciliter la vie !

----------


## Eusebius

Bonjour

Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de mettre du code en vidence, tout en ayant la coloration syntaxique ? Par exemple, est-ce que la coloration syntaxique utilise les attributs gras ou soulign ou est-ce qu'on peut les utiliser dans le code sans dsactiver la coloration ? C'est faisable ?

Merci d'avance

----------


## LadyWasky

Merci, merci, merci  ::king::

----------


## trotters213

Re,
toujours dans le forum HTML, un problme avec les guillemets :

```

```

dans *<img src* il ne voit pas le 2 guillemets du doup toute la coloration qui suit est fausse.

PS : il manque encore l'auto-compltion et puis il faut indenter le code  la main, c'est pas si gnial en fait  ::mrgreen::   :;):

----------


## LadyWasky

> PS : il manque encore l'auto-compltion et puis il faut indenter le code  la main, c'est pas si gnial en fait


Ouah l'autre h...  ::aie::  

 ::mouarf3::

----------


## MagnetiK

Salut,

Pas de python en vue ?  ::(:

----------


## cladsam

> PS : il manque encore l'auto-compltion et puis il faut indenter le code  la main, c'est pas si gnial en fait


Oui et puis en plus il n'y a pas de bouton qui fait le caf !!!

----------


## trotters213

> Oui et puis en plus il n'y a pas de bouton qui fait le caf !!!


Entre autres ou, ... non franchement on en fait un tout un fromage mais il casse pas 3 pattes  un canard ce colorateur  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ner0lph

> dans *<img src* il ne voit pas le 2 guillemets du doup toute la coloration qui suit est fausse.


a c'est de ta faute : t'as qu' coder proprement !  ::mrgreen::  
Et oui, on ne met pas de code PHP dans des guillemets. D'ailleurs, il ne faudrait pas mlanger HTML et PHP mais utiliser des templates, c'est beaucoup plus facile pour la mantenance.  :;):

----------


## Yogui

> a c'est de ta faute : t'as qu' coder proprement !  
> Et oui, on ne met pas de code PHP dans des guillemets. D'ailleurs, il ne faudrait pas mlanger HTML et PHP mais utiliser des templates, c'est beaucoup plus facile pour la mantenance.


Explique-moi voir pourquoi on ne peut pas mettre de PHP dans les guillemets ? Tu le dis toi-mme, PHP et HTML sont pourtant deux choses bien distinctes.

Note : n'explique pas ici, c'est compltement HS.

----------


## Anomaly

> Re,
> toujours dans le forum HTML, un problme avec les guillemets :
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> dans *<img src* il ne voit pas le 2 guillemets du doup toute la coloration qui suit est fausse.


La coloration HTML n'a pas t conue pour contenir du PHP dedans. Ici, si tu mets le mode PHP, la coloration est correcte (mais videmment le HTML est beaucoup moins color du coup). Je vais voir si je peux faire quelque chose ceci dit.  ::): 




> PS : il manque encore l'auto-compltion et puis il faut indenter le code  la main, c'est pas si gnial en fait


Que demande le peuple ?  ::mrgreen::  La coloration syntaxique tait une mauvaise ide en fait, les gens s'habituent au luxe et en veulent toujours plus  ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

> Pas de python en vue ?


Si si le python est prvu... mais pour cela j'aurais besoin d'une toute petite aide : un code exemple en Python qui soit un bon test pour valuer une coloration syntaxique. Le code exemple n'a pas besoin lui-mme d'tre color, mais a me rendrait vraiment service d'avoir un code tmoin.  ::):

----------


## N1bus

Bonjour et bravo  l'quipe.

C'est vraiment un plaisir de poster sur un forum aussi bien maintenu.
Trs pratique la coloration syntaxique

----------


## am.adnane

super cool
excellent merci!

----------


## bouye

Beau travail felicitation  ::king::  !

Serait-il possible de proceder a quelques changements  pour la coloration Java cependant (voir si les autres modo Java sont OK) :
- mettre les commentaires en vert (suggestion).
- mettre les imports dans une autre couleur (suggestion) ; avec possiblement une mise en valeur des packages importes (gras ?).
- colorer les annorations (voir "@Override" dans le code). Attention a ne pas confondre avec les tags javadoc (comme @inheritDoc, @value ou @param) qui sont eux deja inclus a l'interieur d'un bloc de documentation. Cependant s'ils sont colories ce n'est pas trop grave (et ca les met meme en valeur en fait).
- colorer les constantes ("[A-Z][A-Z0-9_]*" il me semble)
- colorer la notation varargs "...", tableau "[]" et les indicateurs de Generics ("<WhateverClassToUse>") si jamais ils sont aisement detectables.
- quelques petits soucis sur les litteraux (voir le debut du _main()_).

Exemple (desole pour la longueur du code) :



```

```

----------


## Sub0

Salut  :;): 

Je voulais rcuprer un de mes code dans un message du forum PHP et j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de voir des caractres non dcods dans les codes de cette page :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50059

Alors qu'en rcuprant le code (avec bouton edition) et en le postant  nouveau, tout va bien :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...02#post1435302

Cordialement

----------


## Kahiba

Quand je copie/colle le code html dans un editeur de texte, le sauts de ligne sont effectivement ignor par contre, le code java et delphi, le sauts de ligne ne l'etaient pas et le code etait bien copier avec la meme indentation.

Essayez avec le code java juste au dessus, a moins qu'il est etait fait  la main ou que des modifications ait t ajout apres avoir utilis la coloration syntaxique.

voili voulou.

----------


## Arkham46

> La coloration prsente actuellement un inconvnient : si vous copiez, depuis Firefox, un code color depuis le forum vers un diteur quelconque, les sauts de ligne disparaissent. Internet Explorer n'a pas ce problme. Pour copier du code depuis le forum avec Firefox, le mieux est donc de cliquer sur "Citer" le message, puis de copier le code depuis la fentre d'dition (en vitant de valider par erreur).


A priori a dpend de la position de la balise de fin de code.

Pour le code suivant, la balise de fin est au bout de la dernire ligne :



> End Function[/CODE]




```

```

- Si on copie-colle depuis firefox on n'a pas les sauts de ligne
- Par contre si on copie-colle sans le dernier caractre (le n de Function) a marche

Pour le code suivant, la balise de fin est sur une nouvelle ligne :



> End Function
> [/CODE]




```

```

Pas de problme de saut de ligne dans ce cas.

----------


## GrandFather

> Je voulais rcuprer un de mes code dans un message du forum PHP et j'ai eu la mauvaise surprise de voir des caractres non dcods dans les codes de cette page :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=50059


Mme problme pour certains codes XML, certains caractres typographiques apparaissent sous forme d'entits d'appel de caractres. Par exemple : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...03&postcount=1  ::(:

----------


## nek_kro_kvlt

Il y a quelque problmes avec les codes en delphi:
j'ai post un message ici hier : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=223887
certains caractres apparaissent avec #XX

----------


## Sub0

> Il y a quelque problmes avec les codes en delphi:
> j'ai post un message ici hier : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=223887
> certains caractres apparaissent avec #XX


J'ai l'impression qu'il s'agit du mme problme...

----------


## Anomaly

Il ne faut videmment pas tenter d'imbriquer des balises codes !  ::roll::

----------


## Yogui

Ano, je crois que tu n'as pas compris  ::aie:: 
L'imbrication sert ici  te montrer la balise telle qu'elle a t crite par l'auteur  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> Ano, je crois que tu n'as pas compris 
> L'imbrication sert ici  te montrer la balise telle qu'elle a t crite par l'auteur


Non, je ne me suis pas tromp je pense, il a imbriqu un bloc de code JS sur un bloc de code PHP, le comportement obtenu est normal. Je viens d'ailleurs de corriger le problme.  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

*Mise  jour de la coloration syntaxique*

- Ajout de la coloration PYTHON (automatique sur les forums correspondants)
- Amlioration de la coloration VB
- Correction du fameux bug des balises HTML pirates "&#xx;" (merci Netah pour ton aide !)
- Ne colore plus un bloc de code contenant un autre bloc de code

Normalement, les principaux soucis sont rgls.  ::D:

----------


## FremyCompany

Bloquer la coloration synthaxique suffit comme solution, mais pourquoi ne pas permettre cette imbrication de [CODE] ?

Cela rejoint, me semble-t-il du moins, une demande.
Je reprends l'exemple (on pouvait rever mieux mais bon) de je-ne-sais-qui qui voulait coloriser du SQL dans du VB... Ben pk pas ???
[ CODE=VB]Dim SQLQuerry as String = "[ CODE=SQL]SELECT * FROM TABLE1 WHERE FIRSTNAME='GERRY' AND LASTNAME='TIMERMANS'[/ CODE]"[/ CODE]

Et le JS dans du HTML/PHP ?
[ CODE=HTML]<html><body>[ CODE=PHP]<?_php_ $var = 3.5 ?>[/ CODE]<script>[ CODE=JS]var x=null[/ CODE]</script></body></html>[/ CODE]
Le HTML pour du ASPX ?
...

Ce serait une ide  creuser... non ?

----------


## FremyCompany

Autre ide, comme ca (lol, je vous promets que mon but n'est pas de me faire tuer !!!) :

Pourquoi ne pas permettre,  plus ong terme, de choisir les couleurs de parsing ? Vous savez sans doute tous que chacun a ses couleurs prfres, ces habitudes, ces programmes personnels, ... et que des gouts et des couleurs, on ne discute pas (lol, pk moi je le fait alors ???)...

Ainsi, on pourrait par exemple choisir le vert comme couleur de commentaire, ou le bordeau comme couleur pour les chaines de caractres, ...

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?



> La coloration syntaxique tait une mauvaise ide en fait, les gens s'habituent au luxe et en veulent toujours plus


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Sub0

A chaque fois que l'on a ce genre d'ides, on ne se rend pas bien compte du nombre d'heures que le dveloppeur va devoir prendre pour les mettre au point... Une simple fonctionalit utilisateur peut vite se transformer en vrai casse-tte pour le dveloppeur. Et puis, plus on ajoute des fonctionalits au forum, plus on lui demande des ressources et plus il ya des risques de bugs galement. Et un forum reste un forum, pas un diteur de code... Perso, je prfre avoir un forum rapide  s'afficher plutt que beau (j'ai toujours prfr l'utilit et l'efficacit  l'esthtisme). Mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis... Les administrateurs dcideront. 
Cordialement.

----------


## FremyCompany

Bien sur, je n'ai jamais dit le contraire !
Je suis tout  fait d'accord que le temps demand pour le developpement de la coloration synthaxique "user-by-user" est probablement largement suprieur au besoin, je donnais juste l'ide comme ca, au cas ou ca intresserait... 

Par contre la ou je suis moins d'accord, c'est sur le rapport temps de developpement / besoin de la premire fonctionnalit (codes imbriqus).... En effet, il me semble difficile de discoscier PHP de HTML, HTML de JS, ... Mme si en effet l'exemple VB-SQL n'tait pas trs rprsentatif...

----------


## Neo41

Bonjour tlm,

voici un petit souci relev dans le forum Java (simple quote dans un commentaire) :



```

```

----------


## FremyCompany

```

```

==>

```

```

 :;):

----------


## Sub0

> Par contre la ou je suis moins d'accord, c'est sur le rapport temps de developpement / besoin de la premire fonctionnalit (codes imbriqus).... En effet, il me semble difficile de discoscier PHP de HTML, HTML de JS, ... Mme si en effet l'exemple VB-SQL n'tait pas trs rprsentatif...


Par exemple, dans un script HTML, il serait bien qu'il y ait une dtection automatique des balises <script> </script> pour coloriser ce code diffremment. Idem dans un script PHP, que les balises <? ?> laissent place  la colorisation en HTML ou inversement, que dans un script HTML, les balises <? ?> dclenchent la colorisation en PHP... 
Sinon, une solution serait d'utiliser un programme (EXE) pour coloriser son code  son got et coller le texte rsultant dans une balise [code=x], qu'en penses-tu ? Remarque, il serait possible de le faire en PHP, mais on en revient au mme point...

----------


## Neo41

> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ==>
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Pur j'ai mme pas vu !  ::lol::  
bon ca veut dire qu'il est temps que je rentre chez moi j'ai trop boss aujourd'hui  ::mrgreen::

----------


## FremyCompany

> Par exemple, dans un script HTML, il serait bien qu'il y ait une dtection automatique des balises <script> </script> pour coloriser ce code diffremment. Idem dans un script PHP, que les balises <? ?> laissent place  la colorisation en HTML ou inversement, que dans un script HTML, les balises <? ?> dclenchent la colorisation en PHP...


Oui, c'est une solution qui me semble un bon compromis... mais un problme subsiste... comment fera l'analyseur synthaxique JS pour les cas suivant : <script><!-- var x=null --></script>, <script><CDATA[[ var x=null ]]></script> ?



> Sinon, une solution serait d'utiliser un programme (EXE) pour coloriser son code  son got et coller le texte rsultant dans une balise [code=x], qu'en penses-tu ? Remarque, il serait possible de le faire en PHP, mais on en revient au mme point...


Lol, en effet, j'ai dj utilis cette mthode prcdemment ! Le seul problme c'est que le copier coller d'un code Visual Studio / Web Developpeur directement vers le forum ne marche pas... je dois ouvrir word, y coller le code color, selectionnez tout, copier et puis coller sur le forum... c'est faisable, mais on a vu plus simple  :;):

----------


## Sub0

La solution d'utiliser un EXE spcifique pour la coloration syntaxique permettrait justement de simplifier l'utilisation. Maintenant, faut voir si cela t'intresse vraiment. Selon moi, je pense qu'il faut laisser plus de temps au forum pour paufiner ce genre de dtails... Aprs tout, la coloration syntaxique est une toute nouvelle fonctionalit...

----------


## Mdinoc

En attendant, a marche super sur les forums C et C++.
Par contre, on pourrait avoir un langage pour les messages d'erreur GCC ?  ::aie::

----------


## jproto

Il y at-il un moyen de conserver la coloration syntaxique en forant une mise en vidence ?
Personnellement, jai post un bout de code Java pour lequel la coloration syntaxique cest mise en place trs proprement.
Cependant, lorsque jai voulu mettre en vidence une portion du code (en la plaant en gras), jai perdu la coloration.

Est-ce irrmdiable ?

Chris.

----------


## Eusebius

> Il y at-il un moyen de conserver la coloration syntaxique en forant une mise en vidence ?
> Personnellement, jai post un bout de code Java pour lequel la coloration syntaxique cest mise en place trs proprement.
> Cependant, lorsque jai voulu mettre en vidence une portion du code (en la plaant en gras), jai perdu la coloration.
> 
> Est-ce irrmdiable ?
> 
> Chris.


Dj demand ici

----------


## jproto

Milles excuses. J'ai travers l'ensemble du sujet en diagonale, et manifestement un peu trop vite.  ::oops::  

Chris.

----------


## MasterOfChakhaL

Bonjour,

Premirement un grand bravo  Anomaly pour cette fonctionnalit qui apporte un rel confort d'utilisation.
Ce message juste pour signaler 2-3 oublis dans la coloration du css

il manque la coloration des pseudo classes.
Elles sont introduites par le caractre '*:*' (pas d'espace ni avant ni aprs)
les pseudo classes:


```

```

(je crois qu'en css3, les pseudo classes seront introduites par '*::*' 

la directive *!important* n'est pas prise en compte non plus (avant le '_;_' dans une rgle css)

Voil, ca pourrait tre sympa de les prendre en compte si tu envisages de modifier la coloration css.

Pour rpondre  j'sais plus qui (pardon) qui demandait s'il tait possible de dfinir son propre modle de couleurs...
Je pense que, mme s'il est vrai que chacun a sa prfrence, le fait que chacun ait sa propre coloration fera perdre l'intert de la coloration puisqu'on ne pourra plus immdiatement associer une couleur  une signification.
Je vote donc pour une coloration spcial dvp et c'est tout. Les gens s'y feront sans trop de souci je pense.
Sinon, ca ferait un joli sapin de nol, il faudra peut-tre le permettre  la priode des ftes... :;):

----------


## FremyCompany

> Pour rpondre  j'sais plus qui (pardon)


Lol, pas besoin de se faire pardonner pour ca  :;):  C'est normal, personne n'a la mmoire absolue, et encore moins celles des pseudos  :;): 


> le fait que chacun ait sa propre coloration fera perdre l'intert de la coloration puisqu'on ne pourra plus immdiatement associer une couleur  une signification.


Je ne vois pas quel est le problme  :;):  Tu peux expliciter ? - Entre parenthse - Tu sais, chez moi, vert signifie commentaire, et gris oprateur... alors quand on inverse les deux, ca me choque toujours... Du coups, la coloration perd pour moi son sens... --

Sinon, comme je l'ai dit avant : 


> Je suis tout  fait d'accord que le temps demand pour le developpement de la coloration synthaxique "user-by-user" est probablement largement suprieur au besoin, je donnais juste l'ide comme ca, au cas ou ca intresserait...


----------------------
Pour ce qui est du CSS, ca ne change pas grand chose : en effet, l'indicateur (dsol de l'imprcision du terme) est noir...


```

```

----------


## MasterOfChakhaL

> Je ne vois pas quel est le problme  Tu peux expliciter ? - Entre parenthse - Tu sais, chez moi, vert signifie commentaire, et gris oprateur... alors quand on inverse les deux, ca me choque toujours... Du coups, la coloration perd pour moi son sens... --


Ce que j'en pense, c'est que le forum sert  communiquer.
Donc a mon avis, le bnfice sera plus grand si 80000 utilisateurs doivent s'adapter a un modle plutt que si 80000 utilisateurs doivent s'adapter  79999 modle.
Aprs je conois que le modle utilis peut tre soumis  discussion et que le compromis choisis devrait obtenir l'adhsion du plus grand nombre.

Bon j'exagre un peu avec mon exemple mais c'est pour faire comprendre l'ide...

pour le css...


```

```


la pseudo classe fait perdre la coloration, c'est ca que je trouve dommage...
Il est vrai que l'enjeu reste mineur...

----------


## Yogui

> Aprs je conois que le modle utilis peut tre soumis  discussion


Il a t soumis  rflexion, c'est dj bien non ?  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

Parmis les propositions faites :

- Couleurs personnalisables par l'utilisateur : Non, c'est impossible. Le forum est le mme pour tous. De plus, les couleurs utilises sont exactement les mmes entre tous les langages. Une couleur = un mme lment syntaxique, quelque soit le post, quelque soit le forum, quelque soit le langage. C'est pour une raison d'uniformisation.  ::): 

- Permettre la coloration de blocs imbriqus pour permettre l'utilisation de plusieurs types de coloration dans un bloc de code : Non, c'est impossible. Prends n'importe quel diteur de texte, il colore pour UN langage pour un fichier. Si on a du VB qui contient une requte SQL, la requte est colore en temps que chane, comme fait le forum. Si un diteur de texte, qui peut utiliser toute la puissance de calcul ncessaire, est incapable de le faire ; le forum, qui lui doit utiliser le moins de ressources de calcul pour ne pas tre pnalis en performances par la coloration syntaxique, ne peut videmment pas le faire.

De plus, un code imbriqu ne rime  rien. Exemple sans coloration :


```

```

Mme si le code tait color, le code est parfaitement dstructur et dform par l'imbrication.

----------


## FremyCompany

En rponse  MasterOfChackal :
En effet, tu as raison. Le problme vient du fait que j'ai tap CSS en majuscule (alors, il semble que la coloration ne soit que partielle (voir mon post))...

En rponse  Anomaly :
Oui, en effet... C'est vrai que les couleurs sont identiques sur tous les forums, mais bon, moi il me semblait que gnralement les commentaires taients colors en vert (enfin je peux me tromper)

Pour ce qui est du multi codages, je suis dsol si l'exemple du VB n'est pas vraiment intressant (je le reprenais juste des autres messages posts), mais par contre, je trouve que mal interprter du PHP dans du HTML, de ne pas colorier de JS dans du HTML, c'est comme ne pas colorier les chaines de caractres dans le C#... vous ne trouvez pas ?

Sinon, voici le rendu que je donnerais  : [ CODE=HTML]<html><body>[ CODE=PHP]<?php $var = 3.5; ?>[/ CODE]<script>[ CODE=JS]var x=null[/ CODE]</script></body></html>[/ CODE]



```
<html><body><? $var=3.5; ?><script> var x = null</script></body></html>
```


Au fait, justes un problme avec VB (et les commentaires hrits du BASIC)


```

```

et JS

```
var New = new Object()
```

----------


## Anomaly

J'ai dj essay le vert pour les commentaires  plusieurs reprises, crois-moi, et, sous diffrentes nuances, impossible de le diffrencier suffisamment des #include (toujours vu en vert) et si je fonce le vert, il est trs difficile de distinguer le commentaire du code normal. Les tests m'ont prouv que le gris est la moins pire des solutions...

Tu as raison  propos du REM pour les commentaires VB, mme si pas grand monde doit utiliser cette ancienne syntaxe. Je regarderai ce que je peux faire.  :;):

----------


## Gollum02

Vive la coloration syntaxique , c'est vraiment super.

 ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Eusebius

> Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de mettre du code en vidence, tout en ayant la coloration syntaxique ? Par exemple, est-ce que la coloration syntaxique utilise les attributs gras ou soulign ou est-ce qu'on peut les utiliser dans le code sans dsactiver la coloration ? C'est faisable ?


Est-ce qu'il est prvu ou souhait de faire quelque chose de ce style ? Ou est-ce qu'il y a dj quelque chose en place pour mettre une portion de code en valeur ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## Mr N.

Je sais pas si c'est le bon endroit pour poster une suggestion, mais j'aimerait bien avoir une numerotation des lignes dans le code qu'on poste. du genre:


```

```

deviendrait :


```

```


Ceci pourrait tre fait automatiquement, et dsactivable par un parametre pass dans la balise [code=php line-number=off]

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Yogui

Du moment que le copier-coller continue  fonctionner, je trouve que c'est une bonne ide.

----------


## Sub0

> j'aimerait bien avoir une numerotation des lignes dans le code qu'on poste...
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## zyongh

Surtout pour ceux qui demandent de l'aide en postant de longs scripts de plusieurs dizaines de lignes (long pour un forum), cela permettrait de tout de suite cibler o se situe l'erreur dans le script en lui indiquant le numro de ligne.

Merci Mr N. pour cette suggestion qui j'espre sera pris en compte.

----------


## Mr N.

> Du moment que le copier-coller continue  fonctionner, je trouve que c'est une bonne ide.


Mince... J'avais pas pens  a  ::?: 
Techniquement je vois pas trop comment mettre a en place...
Peut-etre un padding avec des images en background reprsentant les numros de lignes, ainsi ils ne seraient pas slectionnables... Ou alors un div (qui contient le code coloris) au dessus d'un textarea aux mmes dimensions, ce textarea tant disabled (pas slectionnable) et contenant les numro de ligne... A condition qu'une ligne dans le textarea ai la meme taille qu'une dans le div, sur tout navigateur, toute plateforme...  ::aie::  
Bref c'est pas gagn d'avance... Mais bon je perds pas espoir, on est sur les forums de developpez.com, il est sens y avoir des pointures ici  ::D:

----------


## Yogui

> je perds pas espoir, on est sur les forums de developpez.com, il est sens y avoir des pointures ici


Miroir, mon beau miroir...  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

si tu as deux div, avec des z-index, c'est bon, normalement.

Par exemple un div contenant les numros de lignes et dedans un div postionn en absolute avec un z-index et le contenu du code ...

----------


## Auteur

> si tu as deux div, avec des z-index, c'est bon, normalement.
> 
> Par exemple un div contenant les numros de lignes et dedans un div postionn en absolute avec un z-index et le contenu du code ...


il faut encore synchroniser les scroll-bars

----------


## Mr N.

Bien vu Auteur...


J'ai test ma premire proposition.
Si vous avez Firefox et que votre web developper toolbar est installe, vous faites CSS > Edit CSS
Puis vous rajoutez ces lignes  la fin :


```

```


J'ai pas tester sur IE, et je n'ose pas imaginer les diffrences de polices entre navigateurs o mme entre les prfrences utilisateurs  ::?: 
Mais chez moi ca marche bien du coup je vais peut-etre me faire un userstyle pour une petite utilisation perso  ::P:

----------


## Mr N.

> Mais chez moi ca marche bien du coup je vais peut-etre me faire un userstyle pour une petite utilisation perso


Vous utilisez Firefox > 1.5 ? Vous avez installer l'extension stylish ?
Ceci est fait pour vous =>


```

```


Avec le petit screenshot qui va bien =>

----------


## FremyCompany

Marche  bien, mais il faut monter le nombre de ligne possible...  une centaine...

Voici le resultat sur IE (utilisation +/- efficace de la web developper toolbar d'ie pour effectuer le test)

----------


## Mr N.

> Marche  bien, mais il faut monter le nombre de ligne possible...  une centaine...


Dja fait  ::P: 
Il suffit de mettre a comme url dans la css :


```

```



Et a monte que jusqu' 100, j'avais la flemme d'aller plus loin  ::zzz::

----------


## FremyCompany

Data n'existe pas sous IE... tu dois en faire une image et sauver celle-ci...


> Dja fait 
> Il suffit de mettre a comme url dans la css :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Maxoo

L'image en background est surement la plus simple des solutions, c'est beaucoup plus simple que de synchroniser des textareas  :;):

----------


## Mr N.

> Data n'existe pas sous IE... tu dois en faire une image et sauver celle-ci...


Ouais j'avais oubli. 
Il suffit alors d'ouvrir l'image avec firefox ("view background image") et de la sauver  ::): 




> L'image en background est surement la plus simple des solutions, c'est beaucoup plus simple que de synchroniser des textareas


Malheureusement a ne suit pas le changement de taille de police du navigateur  ::?:

----------


## Mdinoc

Il n'existe pas un style "Non-slectionnable" pour des listes ordonnes ?
Si c'est le cas, a pourrait aider...

PS: C'est pas gagn... Avec une liste normale, les numros n'apparaissent pas slectionns sous FF, mais ils apparaissent dans le copier-coller...

----------


## Mr N.

Bon, maintenant que j'ai rsolu (pour moi-mme, vive l'gosme) le problme des numros de ligne (mais comment faisais-je avant ?), j'ai une autre requete  vous formuler :

La coloration syntaxique ne se fait que pour un langage. Soit c'est du java, soit c'est du php, soit c'est du vb...
Seulement, pour certains domaines comme le web par exemple, on peut avoir plusieurs langage  colorer dans une meme portion de code. un bout de css dans un flux html ou des bouts de php dans un flux html... Surtout que a apporte des bugs dans la coloration. Exemple :


```

```

L'apostrophe dans le flux html pourri le reste du code. Et si on force la coloration en html, on perd la coloration php.
L'idal serait d'avoir les deux en mme temps...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## FremyCompany

> Bon, maintenant que j'ai rsolu (pour moi-mme, vive l'gosme) le problme des numros de ligne (mais comment faisais-je avant ?), j'ai une autre requete  vous formuler :
> 
> La coloration syntaxique ne se fait que pour un langage. Soit c'est du java, soit c'est du php, soit c'est du vb...
> Seulement, pour certains domaines comme le web par exemple, on peut avoir plusieurs langage  colorer dans une meme portion de code. un bout de css dans un flux html ou des bouts de php dans un flux html... Surtout que a apporte des bugs dans la coloration. Exemple :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...


Ca a dj t propos, mais on avait estim  l'poque que c'tait trop dur  mettre en place...

Sinon, moi j'avais propos cette syntaxe BBCode-ci : 



> Pour ce qui est du multi codages, je suis dsol si l'exemple du VB n'est pas vraiment intressant (je le reprenais juste des autres messages posts), mais par contre, je trouve que mal interprter du PHP dans du HTML, de ne pas colorier de JS dans du HTML, c'est comme ne pas colorier les chaines de caractres dans le C#... vous ne trouvez pas ?
> 
> Sinon, voici le rendu que je donnerais  : [ CODE=HTML]<html><body>[ CODE=PHP]<?php $var = 3.5; ?>[/ CODE]<script>[ CODE=JS]var x=null[/ CODE]</script></body></html>[/ CODE]
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <html><body><? $var=3.5; ?><script> var x = null</script></body></html>
> ```

----------


## Mr N.

> Sinon, moi j'avais propos cette syntaxe BBCode-ci :
> [snip]


En effet, mais ce n'est pas trs naturel et assez lourd pour l'utilisateur  ::?:

----------


## Eusebius

> En effet, mais ce n'est pas trs naturel et assez lourd pour l'utilisateur


Dj, l'utilisateur, s'il mettait les balises code tout court, a serait un grand plus  ::aie::

----------


## FremyCompany

> Dj, l'utilisateur, s'il mettait les balises code tout court, a serait un grand plus


+1 !

Sinon, pour uniformiser la police sur tous les navigateurs, il faut ajouter dans le style pre.alt2 div {
} ceci : 

```

```

----------


## gorgonite

y a-t-il un mode pour le shell ?

si non, que faut-il faire pour l'avoir ?
(si ce n'est pas trop long je veux bien aider...  :;): )

----------


## BiM

::chin::  A la tienne Ano !!

----------


## gorgonite

> y a-t-il un mode pour le shell ?
> 
> si non, que faut-il faire pour l'avoir ?
> (si ce n'est pas trop long je veux bien aider... )



vraiment pas ?

----------


## Anomaly

Qu'est-ce que a veut dire exactement, un mode pour le shell ? Tu veux dire un mode qui reconnat les mots-cls de bash ? Mais il n'y a mme pas de forum spcifique consacr au shell, non ? Je ne sais pas s'il serait cohrent d'imposer la coloration shell  tout le forum linux.  ::?:

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

Bonjour  tous et plus particulirement  Anomaly,

Pour demander la coloration syntaxique pour WinDev, que dois-je fournir pour que cel se fasse le plus facilement pour vous ?

Merci de ta rponse.

----------


## FremyCompany

Pour ajouter les numros de ligne aux codes du forum :

==> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8377


> Prrequis (voir signature pour les liens):
> - IE7 + IE7Pro
> - FF2 + GreaseMonkey

----------


## Mr N.

Le mieux ne serait il pas de changer le code du forum ?
Un code dans ce genre permettrait de ne pas obliger les utilisateurs  installer qq chose chez eux :


```

```



```

```

 ::roll::

----------


## FremyCompany

> Le mieux ne serait il pas de changer le code du forum ?
> Un code dans ce genre permettrait de ne pas obliger les utilisateurs  installer qq chose chez eux :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> 
> ...


Ben non car alors on ne pourrait pas slectionner le code sans les numros  :;): 

Ben d'un autre cot, si on installe mon script sur le forum ca marche aussi  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

> Ben non car alors on ne pourrait pas slectionner le code sans les numros


Ben il me semble bien que si...

----------


## Mr N.

> Ben non car alors on ne pourrait pas slectionner le code sans les numros


Ben si. Il suffit d'essayer pour s'en convaincre. Quand tu selectionnes du texte dans une cellule d'un tableau, tant que tu ne sors pas de la cellule, tu ne slectionne que ce qu'il y a dans la cellule. 
L'avantage c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'image, donc moins lourd et a respecte les modification de polices faites par le navigateur. De plus pas de limitation  n nombres de lignes.
L'inconvnient, c'est que a requiert un poil de comptences en php  ::aie::  




> Ben d'un autre cot, si on installe mon script sur le forum ca marche aussi


Pourquoi "ton" script ? Il est quand mme fortement inspir de ce que j'ai propos par le pass, non ?  ::P:

----------


## FremyCompany

> Ben si. Il suffit d'essayer pour s'en convaincre. Quand tu selectionnes du texte dans une cellule d'un tableau, tant que tu ne sors pas de la cellule, tu ne slectionne que ce qu'il y a dans la cellule. 
> L'avantage c'est qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'image, donc moins lourd et a respecte les modification de polices faites par le navigateur. De plus pas de limitation  n nombres de lignes.
> L'inconvnient, c'est que a requiert un poil de comptences en php  
> 
> 
> Pourquoi "ton" script ? Il est quand mme fortement inspir de ce que j'ai propos par le pass, non ?


Oui en effet, juste une retranscription en JavaScript en fait  :;):  Parceque en CSS j'arrivais  rien avec IE7Pro, alors j'en ai fait du JS, mais le principe vient de toi, en effet  :;):

----------


## am.adnane

Un tout grand BRAVO

----------


## BiM

Comment ne pas avoir de coloration syntaxique ?

----------


## NoisetteProd

> Comment ne pas avoir de coloration syntaxique ?


CODE=X si je me rappel bien !  :;):

----------


## Mdinoc

Si j'ai bien lu, c'est suppos tre en mettant *="X"* dans la balise code.
Ou bien, tu postes dans un sous-forum qui n'a pas de coloration syntaxique par dfaut.  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Merci  vous 2  ::): 

Existe-t'il une liste des colorations disponibles ?

----------


## Auteur

> Les langages supports sont, pour le moment : C, C++, C#, JAVA, ASP, PHP, HTML, CSS, XML, DELPHI, PASCAL, JAVASCRIPT, PERL, PYTHON, VB, VB.NET, VBA et SQL.


j'ignore si d'autres langages ont t ajouts depuis...

----------


## BiM

Merci Auteur !

 ::calin::

----------


## Auteur

> Merci Auteur !


de rien  ::zoubi::

----------


## Mdinoc

Bonjour!
Je viens de voir un bug au niveau de la coloration syntaxique en C (et sans doute aussi en C++).

La coloration ne prend pas en compte le fait qu'une ligne soit termine par un backslash :


```

```



```

```

----------


## FremyCompany

Tant qu'on y est, je resignale un petit bug dans la coloration syntaxique du JavaScript : JavaScript est case-sensitive


```
var Var = new New()
```

----------


## loka

Je passe juste pour parler d'un colorateur syntaxique spcialement pour ActionScript qu'on peut trouver ici :
http://code.google.com/p/syntaxhighlighter/

Je l'ai trouv trs sympa et trs pratique sur un forum (si vous voulez voir un exemple contactez moi).

----------


## Immobilis

Salut,

Sur le forum ASP, il semble que le colorateur (coloriseur?) interprte "&quot;" (cf post). Est-ce possible de corriger?


```

```

Merci. Et encore bravo.

Immo

----------


## Invit

Petit bug (dsol si c'est un bis repetita), lors de l'dition de message contenant plusieurs langages en coloration (ici du XML dans un forum PHP).
Lors de la cration la mise en forme du code est bien prise en compte, aprs la balise code et les sauts de ligne sont perdus il ne reste que la coloration.

----------


## Green Hornet

que faut il faire pour vous "aider" dans la colorisation des programmes du forum AS400? RPG entre autre? car a pourrait largement egayer cette section qui grandit peu  peu  ::):

----------


## coyotte507

Salut,

petit bug dans la coloration syntaxique en C++ (et C probablement), qui se rapproche de celui signal par mdinoc:



```

```


Normalement le dbut de la deuxime ligne ne devrait tre color que s'il y a un backslash  la fin de la premire.

Sinon, serait-il d'avoir un fond plus clair pour le code?

En tout cas l'effort est super!

----------


## Anomaly

> Salut,
> 
> petit bug dans la coloration syntaxique en C++ (et C probablement), qui se rapproche de celui signal par mdinoc:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...


( dit: je me suis tromp dsol:  ::oops::  )

----------


## DelphiManiac

Je rencontre un souci avec la balise code lorsque je force le langage par code=C dans un forum autre que le forum C par exemple.

En prvisualisation et en modification de message, la balise code disparat.

----------


## Xunil

Salut,

Une petite question  propos de la coloration syntaxique du forum, enfin si ce n'est pas un secret d'tat  ::mrgreen:: 

Quel langage de prog et/ou outil a t utilis pour le faire ?

----------


## coyotte507

Salut,

encore un souci avec les macros en C/C++  ::D: 



```

```


Le deuxime commentaire est de la couleur de la macro, pas de la couleur du commentaire  ::(:

----------


## ymoreau

Est-ce qu'il est prvu d'ajouter des langages supports pour la coloration syntaxique ? (je pense en l'occurrence au ruby)

----------


## Anomaly

Faites des suggestions de langages qui pourraient tre supports et qui sont bien sr digne d'intrt (dans le sens que a affectera un nombre consquent de membres du forum).

----------


## Loceka

Je cherchais la coloration syntaxique utilise par dfaut dans le forum unix, mais je ne l'ai pas trouv dans les "langages supports" du premier post de ce thread.

Du coup je me demandais s'il serait possible :
- soit d'actualiser la liste des langages supports et de mettre ce thread en "sticky"
- soit d'ajouter la liste des langages possibles au bouton CODE de l'diteur
- soit d'afficher le nom du code par dfaut lorsque le posteur n'a pas renseign de code spcifique

Ce n'est pas la premire fois que je cherche la liste des codes sans les trouver sauf que les fois d'avant j'avais accs au chat qui, lui, liste les codes possibles. Seulement l le chat est bloqu par le proxy...

Merci d'avance,
Loceka.

----------


## -Nikopol-

Bonjour,
serait-il possible d'avoir la coloration syntaxique pour le forum .
merci

----------


## Roland Chastain

Bonjour !

Le forum Lua n'a pas de coloration syntaxique. Vous me direz, vu le nombre de participants, ce n'est peut-tre pas la peine de s'embter... Mais enfin,  tout hasard, je le signale.

----------


## Anomaly

Deux nouvelles colorations syntaxiques ont t ajoutes au forum :

Il s'agit de *LUA* et de *MATLAB*.

Pour les employs, vous devez entourer votre code avec les balises : *[code=lua]* et *[code=matlab]*

La coloration est LUA par dfaut sur le forum LUA.
La coloration est MATLAB par dfaut sur le forum MATLAB et ses enfants.

Bien sr cela affecte rtroactivement les messages posts dans les forums en question ainsi que les devins qui avaient dj utiliss le code correspondant dans la balise code.  :;): 


 ::fleche::  Quelles colorations vous manque t-il sur le forum ?

----------


## rawsrc

Salut Ano,

Impeccable, je voudrais savoir si tu comptais implmenter prochainement la version courte des balises [codeinline][/codeinline] qui me semble-t-il devait tre du genre [c][/c]

Merci

----------


## Anomaly

Ce matin, deux nouvelles colorations : *BAT* (pour les fichiers .BAT sous Windows) et *PowerShell*.

Vous ferez [code=BAT] pour crire du Batch et [code=PowerShell] pour crire du PowerShell. Ces codes sont  utiliser normalement dans le forum Batch et Powershell. Comme toujours, le nom du langage n'est pas sensible  la casse.

Pour la balise C, raccourci de CODEINLINE, je n'ai pas oubli a va venir, patience.  ::zen::

----------


## Anomaly

Les forums Open Office & Libre Office disposent dsormais d'une coloration mieux adapte  leur langage de script principal : obasic ( la place de la coloration gnrique VB jusque l en vigueur).  :;): 

Et ce que vous attendez probablement le plus :

La balise C est dsormais disponible !

La balise C est un exact substitut  la balise CODEINLINE, qui reste toujours supporte,  la fois par comptabilit avec les anciens messages et pour ne pas perturber ceux qui ont l'habitude de l'ancienne syntaxe.

On peut donc glisser une balise C ou une balise CODEINLINE dans le texte sans souci.

Et bien sr on peut colorer comme $ici = "et" + "là"; et bien sr $codeinline = "fonctionne toujours";  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

Et allez, pour entamer le mercredi de bonne humeur, deux nouvelles colorations, un peu plus exotiques.

Il s'agit d'abord de la coloration AppleScript, coloration par dfaut du forum AppleScript.

Le deuxime "langage" est Apache, coloration par dfaut du forum Apache.

Pour ce dernier, une petite explication s'impose. Apache n'est certes pas un langage de dveloppement ; la coloration concerne les fichiers de configuration Apache. Si vous tes encore surpris, sachez que les fichiers .htaccess dont la plupart des webmasters ont eu affaire sont des fichiers de configuration Apache et  ce titre, cette coloration leur va comme un gant.  :;):

----------

